# NYU transfer students?



## bilal232 (Apr 20, 2007)

anyone heard back from them yet?


----------



## Cody Brown (Apr 20, 2007)

They should be coming May 15th.

Have you gotten any verification of your application? 

I sent very late and all I got was an email - did you get anything else?


----------



## bilal232 (Apr 21, 2007)

No all I got was the email like you


----------



## Sputnik (Apr 24, 2007)

How did you hear it was May 15? I got 4 emails...I was it 3


----------

